# Dry scalp



## Bingo

My little ones scalp is very dry and flakey, no yellow crusty bits so not cradle cap, it's just dry. Can I rub some oil into her scalp 20 minutes before bathing her and washing it out? Will that help?


----------



## dizzymeg

i put olive oil on olly after his bath and whatever is left on my hand i rub onto his scalp, worked a treat on his dry head and scalp x


----------



## Bingo

dizzymeg said:


> i put olive oil on olly after his bath and whatever is left on my hand i rub onto his scalp, worked a treat on his dry head and scalp x

I've not tried olive oil, just baby oil on her skin when she was born as it was dry but I didn't ever put it on her scalp.


----------



## dizzymeg

My MW and HV told me to put any vegetable based oil on his skin as it was really dry when he was born, and in a few weeks it made a huge difference, and then his scalp and they told me to just use a little bit and it should be fine and it has. My doctor told me to use vaseline but I didnt try so no idea if that works, but I dont see why not. xx


----------



## shayandbump

Amy had a very dry scalp when she was little, exactly the same as your LO...it wasn't cradle cap but was just dry & flakey. We used to put some baby oil or olive oil on her scalp when we put her in the bath & then washed it off at the end before we got her out, it took a few months but it's all cleared up now :)


----------



## hayley x

when we did baby massage rubbing the oil into their scalp was part of what we did :) I just left it in til she had her bath in the evening :thumbup: worked a treat, better than all the products you can buy! x


----------



## cw1975

Yeah my health visitor told me olive oil as well, seems to be the only thing that works with Archie's dry skin on his head, she told me it would probably be really irritating to him so about 20 minutes after I've put it on to use a soft baby brush and brush back and forward to relieve it a bit. It must really soothe him because its the only time he sits still when I'm brushing his hair :D


----------



## ShanandBoc

Olive oil! Not baby oil as its synthetic :)


----------



## Parkep

baby oil tends to clog pores olive oil is awesome stuff!


----------



## Bingo

Thanks everyone. I applied baby oil about 20 minutes before her shower last night but I think I'll give olive oil a go instead for the next few nights.

Extra virgin or regular?!! Lol.


----------



## ShanandBoc

I just use pure olive oil lol i guess either would be fine. Id never use baby oil tho xxx


----------

